# need help from the pros choosing board bindings and boots



## kuziken (Feb 27, 2014)

Hey guys ive been boarding for a good while now and i have been renting the crap burton boards and the last time out i used a k2 demo board and it made me realize how much i need my own setup so i am 5 foot 11 size 10 boot and i weigh 150. I am from PA and i love jumps speed turns, basically need an all around mountain board Please guide me to a sweet setup


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

kuziken said:


> Hey guys ive been boarding for a good while now and i have been renting the crap burton boards and the last time out i used a k2 demo board and it made me realize how much i need my own setup so i am 5 foot 11 size 10 boot and i weigh 150. I am from PA and i love jumps speed turns, basically need an all around mountain board Please guide me to a sweet setup


Boots - whatever fits well and feels good. Need to try it on in the store.
Bindings - I don't know... whatever fits well with the boots.
Board - no idea, but lots of people on this forum are board experts


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

Bindings, i would go with a medium unless you are just bombing all the time. I like the k2 formulas and nitro phantoms but there are other good options. Those are just ones i like and have ridden.

Board, you probably want something like the k2 raygun, or flow drifter. Again there are others but those are really good value and you can find them cheap online.

Boots, you have to try them on. Every brand fits very differently so you have to take the time to put them on.


----------



## kuziken (Feb 27, 2014)

Also what size board would be right for me


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*couple things*

152-4 k2 happy hour, ns SL or proto, gnu riders choice, jones mountain twin, smokin all mountain thingy

32 tm-two or something that fits

burton cartel or malavita, k2 company, salomon hologram or union.


----------



## kuziken (Feb 27, 2014)

So i found a deal on the 2013 k2 raygun board153length with forum faction bindings for 330 ....should i jump on it....would this be a good setup for me


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

The bindings might be a bit on the softer side but other than that it will work very well for you. 

You are pretty light so the board size is about right.


----------



## kuziken (Feb 27, 2014)

They also have the same board with rome s90 bindings or also with sapient stash bindings would any of these bindings be better?


----------



## kuziken (Feb 27, 2014)

https://www.evo.com/cart.aspx how bout this setup before i click the button...anything here look like i should change?


----------

